

Why most people are not successful:  - mitchrobs
https://medium.com/innoblue-stories/a96a68219316

======
4709
I thought that bolded line was familiar:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/1m8p1c/when_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/1m8p1c/when_you_drink_alcohol_you_are_just_borrowing/)

